# Shrimp Studio Forum



## Shrimpy (26 Mar 2013)

Just seen this posted on another forum and thought i would share the link here -www.shrimpstudio.co.uk UK Shrimp Forum, thought it looked pretty cool, albeit new.


----------



## basil (28 Mar 2013)

Aye, it's newish shrimp forum. But as with UKAPS, some very knowledgable shrimp peeps on there


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2013)

Not another shrimp forum....


----------



## basil (27 Apr 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Not another shrimp forum....


 
You can never have enough shrimp forums!   Nice to see it's a UK based one though this time.


----------



## Sentral (5 May 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Not another shrimp forum....


What others are there? The only other active one I know of is ShrimpNow, but even that place isn't that busy...


----------

